
Meet Bashlets, the new Bash library project - robertoreale
https://github.com/bashlets/bashlets
======
robertoreale
Bashlets is a new modular extensible Bash library written in Bash! The project
is still in its early days, yet it is quite usable and the core features are
already there: smart loading of modules, integration with git, partial OO
support, and more. But of course there is so much work to do, and I'd be
delighted if somebody is willing to step in with code, enhancements,
suggestions, and of course test cases and bug reports!

